# Μα δεν είναι απλή αριθμητική;



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2009)

Κοιτάζω και ξανακοιτάζω και τις χτεσινές δήθεν συνταρακτικές αποκαλύψεις για τα φορολογικά μας. Διαβάζω σε τρεις και σε τέσσερις και σε πέντε εφημερίδες και ακούω από τα ραδιόφωνα και τις τηλεοράσεις τα ίδια και τα ίδια που διαβάζω και ακούω όσα χρόνια μπορώ να θυμηθώ:

_Μισθωτοί και συνταξιούχοι, τα υποζύγια του φορολογικού συστήματος..._
_Φτωχοί δηλώνουν το 75%, 80%, 85% κλπ των Ελλήνων, με εισόδημα κάτω από (τόσο) το μήνα ή (12 φορές τόσο) το χρόνο..._
κλπ, κλπ
Τα ίδια που διαβάζετε και ακούτε κι εσείς.

Και απλώς αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν κάνει κανείς σε όλους τους υπουργούς τόσα χρόνια μερικές απλές ερωτήσεις:

_Ποια είναι τα πάνω και τα κάτω όρια σε κάθε κατηγορία;_
Με άλλα λόγια, δεν βγάζουν όλοι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες από 11.000. Κάποιοι δηλώνουν περισσότερα, κάποιοι λιγότερα. Ποιοι (κατηγορίες, όχι ονόματα) και από πόσα. Γιατί αν οι μισοί δηλώνουν μηδέν και οι άλλοι μισοί 22.000, η εικόνα είναι εντελώς διαφορετική.

_*Πόσοι* είναι οι φορολογούμενοι μισθωτοί (και κρυφομισθωτοί, βλ. μπλοκάκι) και οι συνταξιούχοι στην Ελλάδα;_
Γιατί αν είναι το 70% ή το 80% του πληθυσμού, δεν είναι λογικό, ακόμη και με τη μικρότερη φορολογική τους επιβάρυνση, να καλύπτουν το 45%, 50%, 55% του συνόλου της άμεσης φορολογίας; Γιατί αν είμαστε μια παρέα εκατό φίλων, όπου οι 90 φτωχοί βάζουν από 10 και οι δέκα πλούσιοι βάζουν από 100, στα 1900 που θα συγκεντρωθούν, οι 90 φτωχοί θα έχουν συνεισφέρει το 47% του συνόλου. Και λοιπόν;

_Οι μέσοι όροι που ανακοινώνονται για τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, γιατί δεν ανακοινώνονται ποτέ κατά κατηγορίες;_ Π.χ. γιατροί τόσο, μηχανικοί τόσο, δικηγόροι τόσο, υδραυλικοί τόσο, ταξιτζήδες τόσο, «συμβασιούχοι έργου» (μπλοκάκια) τόσο; 

_Τι ακριβώς σημαίνει «εισοδηματίας», πώς ορίζει η εφορία το «βιομήχανο», και πόσα ακριβώς περιμένουμε να δηλώνουν καλλιτέχνες, αθλητές κλπ όταν έχουν ήδη φορολογηθεί τα εισοδήματά τους αυτοτελώς;_ Αυτά τα αυτοτελώς (προ)φορολογηθέντα έσοδα εμφανίζονται στους συγκεκριμένους μέσους όρους, ή μήπως όχι; Γιατί έτσι μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς είναι δυνατό τα *υπόλοιπα* έσοδα ενός βιομήχανου, πέρα από την κύρια δραστηριότητά του, να είναι 10 και 15 χιλιάρικα το χρόνο.

Με άλλα λόγια: Μη μας δίνετε μόνο μέσους όρους σε κατηγορίες σούπα. Δώστε και απόλυτους αριθμούς, και αναλύσεις, και κατανομές. Διαφορετικά, απλώς κουβέντα καφενείου γίνεται, προσχηματική και για εντυπωσιασμό.

Όταν, λέει, το πλαίσιο του νέου φορολογικού νομοσχεδίου θα θέτει τις 30.000 ευρώ ως όριο που θα αρχίσουν οι επιβαρύνσεις, όλοι αυτοί που κάκιστα (όπως μας κλείνουν τόσα χρόνια το μάτι υπουργοί και έκθαμβοι οικονομικοί συντάκτες με αστεία στατιστικά στοιχεία όπως τα παραπάνω) δηλώνουν λιγότερα, οι φοροφυγάδες και φοροκλέφτες, τα αντικοινωνικά στοιχεία κλπ, θα παραμείνουν ως πένητες στους «προστατευόμενους από το σύστημα»;

Τι διαφορετικό θα γίνει ώστε να κόβουν τα συνεργεία αυτοκινήτων και τα φαγάδικα αποδείξεις και να μην συνυπάρχουν στην ίδια φορολογική δήλωση μηδενικά έσοδα και καινούργια αυτοκίνητα και ακίνητα; Τι καινούργιο θα γίνει ώστε να μην ξαναπληρώσουν μόνο οι «χαζοί» φορολογούμενοι, αυτοί που δεν έχουν ευνοϊκές διατάξεις για να τους προστατεύουν; Πώς θα εμφανιστούν στο σύστημα τα φακελάκια, τα λαδώματα και οι μίζες;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2009)

Η άποψή μου είναι (και φυσικά δεν κομίζω γλαύκα εις Αθήνας), ότι μόνο μία είναι η αιτία στη ρίζα της φοροδιαφυγής. Η διαφθορά των εισπρακτικών οργάνων και μηχανισμών, άρα του κράτους. Αν ο κάθε φοροφυγάς ήξερε ότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε μία στο εκατομμύριο περίπτωση να τη γλιτώσει λαδώνοντας, η φοροδιαφυγή θα κοβόταν κατά 95%, για να μην πω και παραπάνω. Όσο υπάρχει η συναλλαγή και το λάδωμα του εντεταλμένου οργάνου, είναι πανεύκολο για κάθε γιατρό, μηχανικό, μικροεπαγγελματία, χωρίς να εξαιρώ και τον μεταφραστή, να ξεχνάει να δηλώσει τα εισοδήματά του. Ούτε οι μισθωτοί και οι συνταξιούχοι δεν εξαιρούνται από το σπορ της φοροδιαφυγής όταν κρύβουν κάποια άλλα εισοδήματα έξω από τον μισθό και τη σύνταξη, π.χ. δεύτερη δουλειά ή ενοίκια. Όταν κάποιοι (όχι όλοι, εννοείται) εκπαιδευτικοί βγάζουν τρεις και παραπάνω μηνιαίους μισθούς με ιδιαίτερα, δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι πειθαρχικό παράπτωμα. Έπρεπε να διώκονται κατευθείαν για φοροδιαφυγή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2009)

Άλλος τρόπος να διαβάζεις τα ίδια νούμερα (από τη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία)...

_"Nα αξιοποιήσει τα στοιχεία που θα προκύψουν από την εκκαθάριση των φορολογικών δηλώσεων της χρονιάς ώστε να πάρει αποφάσεις για το φορολογικό"_, καλεί την κυβέρνηση το Βιοτεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Αθήνας.

Το ΒΕΑ παραθέτει τα συγκεντρωτικά αποτελέσματα του πως κατανέμονται οι φόροι στις κατηγορίες εισοδημάτων καθώς κάθε έτος _“δίνεται η ευκαιρία σε διάφορους παράγοντες της δημόσιας ζωής να προβούν σε δηλώσεις φθηνού λαϊκίστικου εντυπωσιασμού”_.

Σύμφωνα με αυτά οι μισθωτοί αποτελούν το 65,36% του συνόλου και απέδωσαν το 47,94% του συνολικού φόρου, τα νομικά προσώπα ανέρχονται στο 17,16% του συνόλου και απέδωσαν το 35,01% του συνολικού φόρου και τέλος οι εισοδηματίες και ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες και αγρότες αποτελούν το 17,48% του συνόλου των εισοδημάτων και απέδωσαν το 17,05% του συνολικού φόρου''.​


----------



## Earion (Sep 1, 2013)

*Συνταξιούχοι είναι το 25% των Ελλήνων
*
Ένας στους τέσσερις πολίτες της χώρας είναι συνταξιούχος. Την ώρα που τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία στενάζουν από την εισφοροδιαφυγή και την αφαίμαξη πόρων λόγω ανεργίας και μειώσεων στους μισθούς, η μηνιαία δαπάνη για τις συντάξεις ξεπερνά τα 2,3 δισ. ευρώ τον μήνα. Τα στοιχεία που ανακοίνωσε χθες ο υπουργός εργασίας Γιάννης Βρούτσης από την τρίτη έκθεση του Ενιαίου Συστήματος Ελέγχου και Πληρωμών Συντάξεων Ήλιος είναι ενδεικτικά.

Σύμφωνα με αυτά, στα 921,19 ευρώ ανέρχεται το μέσο μηνιαίο εισόδημα από συντάξεις, ενώ ο αριθμός των συνταξιούχων φτάνει τους 2.707.727. Ο αριθμός των καταβαλλόμενων συντάξεων ανέρχεται σε 4.454.943. Σχεδόν οι μισοί συνταξιούχοι έχουν εισόδημα μέχρι 1.000 ευρώ (μεικτά), με τους περισσότερους να λαμβάνουν 700 ευρώ κατά μέσον όρο. Πολλοί είναι οι χαμηλοσυνταξιούχοι (19,2%) που εισπράττουν μόλις 363 ευρώ μεικτά τον μήνα. Τρίτη πληθυσμιακή κατηγορία είναι όσοι λαμβάνουν πάνω από 1.000 ευρώ και μέχρι 1.500 ευρώ. Πάντως, κάτι παραπάνω από 9.000 συνταξιούχοι έχουν εισόδημα 2.786 ευρώ κατά μέσον όρο μεικτά. Όπως είπε ο κ. Βρούτσης, μετά την αναγγελία 6.122 θανάτων ανεστάλησαν 8.793 συντάξεις. Ο κ. Βρούτσης ξεκαθάρισε, μιλώντας σε ιδιωτικό τηλεοπτικό σταθμό, ότι «δεν τίθεται κανένα ζήτημα μείωσης του κατώτατου μισθού μέχρι το 2016, ούτε και κατάργησης του 13ου και του 14ου μισθού». 

_Τα Νέα_ 7.8.2013


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2013)

Γνωστό και απλούστατο και το έχω ξαναπεί ότι το ασφαλιστικό είναι η μεγάλη τρύπα του συστήματος. Αν με την αρχή της κρίσης βάζανε πλαφόν συντάξεων στο όριο του κατώτατου μισθού, θα είχαμε γλυτώσει πολύ πράμα. Αυτό πάλι με τον αριθμό των συντάξεων δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Πώς γίνεται οι καταβαλλόμενες συντάξεις να είναι τόσο περισσότερες από τον αριθμό των συνταξιούχων; 25% συνταξιούχοι και 64% ενεργό δυναμικό, εκ των οποίων το 14% είναι άνεργοι. Σύστημα παντελώς μη βιώσιμο.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 2, 2013)

Η αιτία της φοροδιαφυγής είναι το κράτος-εχθρός του πολίτη, κράτος-νταβατζής και η αίσθηση ότι τα χρήματα πάνε σε τσέπες και όχι σε δρόμους, σχολεία, νοσοκομεία. Ρωτήστε τον κόσμο και θα σας πει. Αυτοί ξέρουν... ;)


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2013)

Έλλη, βγαίνουν οι συντάξεις περισσότερες από τους συνταξιούχους γιατί μετράει μάλλον χωριστά τις επικουρικές. 

Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι όμως γιατί το ύφος του άρθρου που παραθέτει ο Εάριος. Είναι γνωστό ότι είμαστε, όπως κι η λοιπή Ευρώπη, χώρα με μέση ηλικία τα 42 (ή 44, δε θυμάμαι καλά), που σημαίνει ότι πολλοί είναι οι Έλληνες που έχουν περάσει τα 60-65.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 2, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν με την αρχή της κρίσης βάζανε πλαφόν συντάξεων στο όριο του κατώτατου μισθού, θα είχαμε γλυτώσει πολύ πράμα.



Για να καταλάβω: να έμπαινε αυτό το πλαφόν και σε ανθρώπους που αποδεδειγμένα πληρώνανε τις εισφορές τους όλα αυτά τα χρόνια; 
Απ' όσα έχω διαβάσει -και έχω διαβάσει πολλά, που, όπως και πολλά που δεν συμφέρουν τα παπαγαλάκια κάθε απόχρωσης, δεν είδανε ποτέ το φως της δημοσιότητας- ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα του ελληνικού ασφαλιστικού συστήματος ήταν, και προφανώς είναι, όχι ότι κάποιοι παίρνουν μεγάλες συντάξεις χωρίς να τις δικαιούνται (υπάρχουν και αυτοί), αλλά ότι πάρα, μα πάρα πολλοί, παίρνουν πολύ μικρές συντάξεις (πολλές φορές ακόμα και πείνας - πράγμα που ίσχυε και για τα προ κρίσης χρόνια) χωρίς καν να τις δικαιούνται (είτε επειδή πλήρωσαν ελάχιστες εισφορές είτε επειδή δεν πλήρωσαν ποτέ εισφορές). 
Το πρόβλημα αυτό θα μπορούσε να είχε λυθεί αν το κράτος αποφάσιζε να εφαρμόσει την κοινωνική πολιτική του (στο μέτρο που οι χαμηλές συντάξεις σε ανθρώπους που δεν τις δικαιούνται αποτελεί ζήτημα κοινωνικής πολιτικής και όχι αποτέλεσμα απάτης ή εκμετάλλευσης παραθύρων) εμφανίζοντας αυτές τις συντάξεις ως κοινωνικό κονδύλι του προϋπολογισμού και όχι εντάσσοντας τις σχετικές δαπάνες στο ασφαλιστικό σύστημα. Έτσι, οι όποιες περικοπές θα αφορούσαν το κονδύλι αυτό και όχι το σύστημα στο σύνολό του. Το πουλάκι αυτό βέβαια πέταξε πια. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει βέβαια ότι ένα τέτοιο σύστημα δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί και τώρα.

Σε ό,τι αφορά τη μη αναλογία συνταξιούχων συντάξεων: ο αριθμός των συντάξεων περιλαμβάνει και τις επικουρικές που παίρνει κανείς. Ενδεχομένως επειδή τις χρυσοπλήρωσε όσο δούλευε (ενδεχομένως επειδή είναι απατεώνας και λαμόγιο - αλλά, έλεος, πια με τις κάθετες αντιμετωπίσεις). Πάντως, ναι, μπορεί να παίρνει κανείς δύο-τρεις συντάξεις. (Οκέι, όσο έγραφα απάντησε ήδη η SBE).

Επιστρέφω στη νάρκη μου.


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2013)

Εδώ θα σου πούνε Κόμη ότι δεν παιρνεις ό,τι πληρώνεις στο σύστημα που έχουμε αλλά πληρώνεις για να παίρνουν οι άλλοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2013)

Αν και με κάλυψαν σε πολλά η ΣΒΕ και ο Κόμης, να ξαναπώ κι εγώ:

Το συνταξιοδοτικό σύστημα δεν μπορεί να μετατραπεί από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη σε ανταποδοτικό.

Η ανταποδοτικότητα με τις τωρινές κρατήσεις δεν θα αρκεί για να ζήσει κανένας χρυσά γεράματα. Αν θέλεις να έχεις π.χ. 20 χρόνια σύνταξη με 12000 ευρώ τον χρόνο (δηλαδή 1000 τον μήνα), θα πρέπει να περιμένεις ότι θα πρέπει να πληρώνεις καμιά 600αριά τον μήνα επί 30 χρόνια. Πολλοί που ισχυρίζονται ότι έχουν πληρώσει για τις συντάξεις τους, απλώς δεν έχουν πληρώσει τα αντίστοιχα ποσά. Πολλοί δεν έχουν πληρώσει τίποτε (το είπε ο Κόμης: Έγινε κοινωνική πολιτική με πολλές κατηγορίες πολιτών). Λίγοι που έχουν πληρώσει, είναι τα χλωρά που καίγονται με τα ξερά. Το σύστημα πρέπει να εξορθολογιστεί, και σύντομα.

Επίσης, ας μην ξεχνάμε, ότι ένα ποσοστό των κρατήσεων δεν είναι για σύνταξη αλλά για τα ιατροφαρμακευτικά.

Οι πολλαπλές συντάξεις μπορεί να προέρχονται και από επικουρικές αλλά και από παλιότερα συστήματα, πριν υπάρξει η διαδοχική συνταξιοδότηση (παλιά, αν είχες δουλέψει σε τρία διαφορετικά ταμεία, έπαιρνες τρεις συντάξεις ξεχωριστά).

Το σύστημα θα ισορροπήσει σε μια κρατική εγγυημένη βασική σύνταξη (ανάλογα με τις οικονομικές δυνατότητες του κράτους, άρα χαμηλά, κάτι σαν επίδομα ΟΓΑ) και ένα πρόσθετο ποσό, ανάλογα με τις εισφορές. Αλλά ρεαλιστικά ανάλογα. Όχι είχα 1000 ευρώ κρατήσεις επί 20 χρόνια εργάσιμου βίου (25-45 ετών), άρα δικαιούμαι 2000 ευρώ επί 40 χρόνια συνταξιοδοτούμενου βίου (45-85). Τέτοια νούμερα προφανώς δεν βγαίνουν επειδή δεν υπήρξαν και δεν θα υπάρξουν πουθενά στον κόσμο επενδύσεις που να τα στηρίζουν.

Και θα ισορροπήσει επειδή, τελικά, είναι θέμα δικαιοσύνης (και απλής λογικής) να μην λειτουργούν τα πάντα ισοπεδωτικά. Αν μου αντιστοιχούν 10, υποθέτω ότι μου αντιστοιχούν 20 και μου δίνεις για χ λόγο 50, μπορεί να μην γκρινιάξω αν παίρνεις για πάρτη σου 150. Όταν αναγκαστείς να μου δώσεις 8-10-12 όμως, χωρίς ανάλογες προσαρμογές, θα έχεις πρόβλημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2013)

Επιτρέψετε μου να προσθέσω κάτι στο πιο πάνω, επειδή όταν γράφεις συνοπτικά, αφήνεις διάφορες τρύπες.

Το σύστημα που περιγράφω πιο πάνω (βασική σύνταξη + εισφορές) αφορά μόνο το συνταξιοδοτικό. Η κοινωνική πολιτική (που κτγμ, πρέπει να ασκείται *επιπλέον* και *κατά περίπτωση*) θα πρέπει να είναι από άλλον λογαριασμό. Καθαροί λογαριασμοί και διαφανείς για να είμαστε φίλοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2013)

Το βασικό είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι ασφαλισμένοι δεν έχουν ιδέα ότι το σύστημα δεν είναι ανταποδοτικό -- ας αφήσουμε τη χειρότερη περίπτωση να μην καταλαβαίνουν καν γιατί πρέπει να είναι ανταποδοτικό. 

Τα δύο κλασικά παράπονα που ακούς όπου βρεθείς κι όπου σταθείς:
1) "Παίρνω σύνταξη πείνας. Πώς να ζήσει ένας άνθρωπος με 300 ευρώ;" Αυτή είναι η πιο κλασική εικόνα όταν τα κανάλια βγαίνουν με τα μικρόφωνα στους δρόμους και ρωτάνε τις κυρίες στη λαϊκή.
Αν όμως ρωτήσεις τι εισφορές έχει πληρώσει και για πόσα χρόνια ήταν ασφαλισμένος, μπορεί να διαπιστώσεις ότι έχει πληρώσει ελάχιστες ή καθόλου, και τα χρόνια ήταν 15 ή 20 μόνο. Άρα, ένας άνθρωπος που πλήρωσε μερικές εισφορές για 15-20 χρόνια (ή και καθόλου), περιμένει να συνταξιοδοτείται με σύνταξη που θα του επιτρέπει να ζει αξιοπρεπώς 40 ή 50 χρόνια.
2) "Εγώ πλήρωνα κανονικά 35 χρόνια. Πού πήγαν τα λεφτά μου;" 
Έλα, ντε. Πού πήγαν; Μα για να πληρώνονται οι συντάξεις των τότε συνταξιούχων, για να βγαίνουν στη σύνταξη μητέρες με 15ετίες ή 20ετίες και για να μπαίνουν κάτω από την ομπρέλα του ΟΑΕΕ επαγγελματίες που δεν είχαν πληρώσει ποτέ εισφορές. Όταν κάθε τρεις και λίγο ο ΟΑΕΕ μάς αυξάνει τις εισφορές και έχουμε φτάσει τώρα σε επίπεδο που αντιστοιχεί σχεδόν με τον κατώτατο μισθό (σωστά; ), κανένας μας δεν πιστεύει φυσικά ότι ο λόγος της αύξησης είναι για να έχουν να μας δώσουν συντάξεις όταν βγούμε εμείς στη σύνταξη, αλλά για να πληρώνονται οι συντάξεις των νυν συνταξιούχων, και φυσικά η περίθαλψη όλων των ασφαλισμένων, είτε το δικαιούνται είτε όχι. Χθες διάβασα ότι μόλις καθιερωθεί η χρήση της έξυπνης κάρτας υγείας, θα βγουν φίδια πάλι. Ήδη βρέθηκαν να κυκλοφορούν χιλιάδες πλαστά βιβλιάρια, που είναι στα χέρια μη δικαιούχων. http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=528330


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2013)

Το αν ένα συνταξιοδοτικό σύστημα είναι/πρέπει να είναι αναδιανεμητικό ή κεφαλαιοποιητικό (για να τα πούμε με το σωστό τους όνομα) είναι τεράστια συζήτηση, με πολλές αποχρώσεις του γκρίζου και αναγκαίες πολιτικές επιλογές ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες. Συνήθως είναι κάτι ανάμεσα, πάντως.

Το ελληνικό σύστημα δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα αν είχε 8 εργαζομένους για 1 συνταξιούχο, όπως ξεκίνησε μετά τον Β'ΠΠ ή όπως ισχύει π.χ. σήμερα στην Τουρκία, όπου ακόμη δίνονται συντάξεις κάτω από τα 50 για να υπάρξουν θέσεις εργασίας για νέους και πιο καταρτισμένους ανθρώπους. Έχει πρόβλημα επειδή είχε καταντήσει (προ κρίσης) 2 και κάτι εργαζόμενοι να πρέπει να θρέψουν 1 συνταξιούχο και τώρα, με την κρίση, αυτό έχει επιδεινωθεί σημαντικά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 2, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Η αιτία της φοροδιαφυγής είναι το κράτος-εχθρός του πολίτη, κράτος-νταβατζής και η αίσθηση ότι τα χρήματα πάνε σε τσέπες και όχι σε δρόμους, σχολεία, νοσοκομεία. Ρωτήστε τον κόσμο και θα σας πει. Αυτοί ξέρουν... ;)


Αν ρωτάτε εμένα, πάντως, για μένα προσωπικά αυτή είναι η αιτία, συν το γεγονός ότι αυτή τη στιγμή οι φόροι είναι όχι απλώς δυσβάστακτοι αλλά αβάστακτοι, και επιπλέον, κατά την άποψή μου, άδικοι.

Όσο για το πού πήγαν τα λεφτά των ταμείων, δεν πήγαν μόνο (ίσως ούτε καν κυρίως) σε πρόωρες συντάξεις ή σε κάλυψη ελλειμματικών εισφορών άλλων, αλλά πήγαν επίσης (και μάλλον κυρίως) για να καλύψουν άλλα κρατικά ελλείμματα ή χάθηκαν από κακοδιαχείριση. Θυμάμαι μια ιστορία με ομόλογα του δημοσίου που αναγκάστηκε να αγοράσει το ΙΚΑ και έτσι μπήκε μέσα, δυστυχώς η μνήμη μου είναι μούσμουλο και δεν θυμάμαι λεπτομέρειες ούτε πηγές, αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν φταίνε τόσο οι "κάτω" (δηλαδή οι ασφαλισμένοι) για την κατάσταση των ταμείων όσο οι "πάνω" (δηλαδή η διοίκηση των ταμείων και οι κυβερνήσεις, στο βαθμό που αυτές παρενέβαιναν στην εν λόγω διοίκηση με εσφαλμένο ή κακοπροαίρετο τρόπο).


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2013)

Έβλεπα πριν λίγο καιρό ένα πρόγραμμα στην Αγγλία που έλεγε ότι λόγω του ότι δεν είναι ορατά τα οφέλη της κρατικής σύνταξης, έχουν μειωθεί αισθητά οι εισφορές- οι εργαζόμενοι πληρώνουν το ελάχιστο υποχρεωτικό ποσό και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία εξαίρεσης επιλέγουν να εξαιρεθούν. 
Στην Ελλάδα είναι υποχρεωτική η πληρωμή.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αν οι εισφορές είναι υπέρογκες, σε σχέση με το ποσό της σύνταξης, η δυσαρέσκεια μεγαλώνει. 
Κι αυτό δεν είναι απλή αριθμητική.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 2, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αν ρωτάτε εμένα, πάντως, για μένα προσωπικά αυτή είναι η αιτία, συν το γεγονός ότι αυτή τη στιγμή οι φόροι είναι όχι απλώς δυσβάστακτοι αλλά αβάστακτοι, και επιπλέον, κατά την άποψή μου, άδικοι.
> 
> Όσο για το πού πήγαν τα λεφτά των ταμείων, δεν πήγαν μόνο (ίσως ούτε καν κυρίως) σε πρόωρες συντάξεις ή σε κάλυψη ελλειμματικών εισφορών άλλων, αλλά πήγαν επίσης (και μάλλον κυρίως) για να καλύψουν άλλα κρατικά ελλείμματα ή χάθηκαν από κακοδιαχείριση. Θυμάμαι μια ιστορία με ομόλογα του δημοσίου που αναγκάστηκε να αγοράσει το ΙΚΑ και έτσι μπήκε μέσα, δυστυχώς η μνήμη μου είναι μούσμουλο και δεν θυμάμαι λεπτομέρειες ούτε πηγές, αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν φταίνε τόσο οι "κάτω" (δηλαδή οι ασφαλισμένοι) για την κατάσταση των ταμείων όσο οι "πάνω" (δηλαδή η διοίκηση των ταμείων και οι κυβερνήσεις, στο βαθμό που αυτές παρενέβαιναν στην εν λόγω διοίκηση με εσφαλμένο ή κακοπροαίρετο τρόπο).


Κάτι παρόμοιο ετοιμαζόμουν να ποστάρω. Για παράδειγμα αυτό. Που, φυσικά, δεν είναι το μόνο.
Βέβαια, μια μικρή ένσταση ως προς το επιχείρημα _δεν πληρώνω φόρους γιατί πάνε σε τσέπες κι όχι εκεί που πρέπει_ την έχω. Και η ένστασή μου δεν είναι μόνο πως με αυτό τον τρόπο την πληρώνουν πάντα τα κορόιδα που δεν μπορούν να ξεφύγουν, πράγμα που είναι ό,τι αντικοινωνικότερο, αλλά μου φαίνεται και σαν φτηνή δικαιολογία. Αυτή που ξεχωρίζει τον πραγματικά ανήμπορο να πληρώσει από τον "επαγγελματία" μπαταχτσή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2013)

Ποιοι θυμούνται την επιτροπή Σπράου και την έκθεση για το ασφαλιστικό που είχε συντάξει το 1997; Όποιος έχει όρεξη, ας τσεκάρει τις προβλέψεις της για το 2010. Ας τσεκάρει, επίσης, τα θέματα που έθετε για διάλογο και τώρα μπαίνουν στανικά, από τη ζωή.



> Η *αίσθηση* ότι τα χρήματα πάνε σε τσέπες και όχι σε δρόμους, σχολεία, νοσοκομεία



Ένα τεράστιο θέμα συζήτησης. Τι σημαίνει, ακριβώς, αυτή η «αίσθηση»; Ότι χτίσαμε σχολεία και νοσοκομεία και ησυχάσαμε; Δεν πρέπει να τα στελεχώσουμε; Δεν πρέπει να πληρώνουμε μισθούς και επισκευές και υλικά; Ποιες είναι, τελικά, αυτές οι κακές τσέπες; Των όσων και όποιων πολιτικών αποφασίζουν να χτίσουμε; Των όσων και όποιων εργολάβων τα χτίζουν; Των όσων και όποιων κομματαρχών προσλαμβάνουν; Των όσων και όποιων στελεχών αγοράζουν υλικά; Των όσων και όποιων εργαζομένων δεν αποδίδουν; Των «άλλων» γενικώς; 

Και πόσο μεγάλες είναι, τελικά, αυτές οι τσέπες; Πώς συγκεντρώθηκαν τα 300, 400, 500 δις χρέους (ανάλογα ποιος μετράει);

Και πώς αποκτά κανείς αυτή την αίσθηση, αν δεν εμπλέκεται άμεσα; Βάζοντας νούμερα κάτω ή ακούγοντας απλώς κάποιους που του το λένε; Επειδή είναι κάτι «γενικά αποδεκτό», που «το λέει όλος ο κόσμος» --όπως έλεγε και λέει όλος ο κόσμος ένα σωρό απιθανότητες σε όλη την ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας;

Μήπως αυτή η γενική αίσθηση έχει να κάνει με το ότι καταλαβαίνουμε ότι κάτι έχουμε κάνει, ως κοινωνία συνολικά, πολύ στραβά και δεν μπορούμε να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ακόμη το πότε και το πού και το πώς και το γιατί και αρκούμαστε σε γενικότητες για το ποιος;


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2013)

Αυτό είναι επίσης ένα μεγάλο ζήτημα. Ορισμένα υγιέστατα ταμεία με μεγάλο αποθεματικό και πολλές επενδύσεις αναγκάστηκαν να στηρίξουν το ΙΚΑ ή άλλα ταμεία με έλλειμα ή το ίδιο το δημόσιο μέσω υποχρεωτικής αγοράς ομολόγων κλπ κλπ κλπ. Αυτά τα ταμεία δεν κάλυπταν φυσικά την πλειοψηφία των συνταξιούχων, αλλά σίγουρα μερικές χιλιάδες συνταξιούχους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2013)

SBE said:


> Έβλεπα πριν λίγο καιρό ένα πρόγραμμα στην Αγγλία που έλεγε ότι λόγω του ότι δεν είναι ορατά τα οφέλη της κρατικής σύνταξης, έχουν μειωθεί αισθητά οι εισφορές- οι εργαζόμενοι πληρώνουν το ελάχιστο υποχρεωτικό ποσό και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία εξαίρεσης επιλέγουν να εξαιρεθούν.
> Στην Ελλάδα είναι υποχρεωτική η πληρωμή.
> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αν οι εισφορές είναι υπέρογκες, σε σχέση με το ποσό της σύνταξης, η δυσαρέσκεια μεγαλώνει.
> Κι αυτό δεν είναι απλή αριθμητική.



Μα αυτό ακριβώς το σύστημα υπήρχε στο ΙΚΑ. Ενώ ο πλήρης εργασιακός βίος για να συνταξιοδοτηθείς απαιτούσε π.χ. 10.000 ένσημα, ασφαλισμένοι με π.χ. 4500 ένσημα έπαιρναν την ελάχιστη σύνταξη, π.χ. δεν ξέρω πόσο τώρα, ας πούμε 800 ευρώ και ασφαλισμένοι με 10.000 ένσημα έπαιρναν λίγο περισσότερο, ας πούμε 1000 (τα νούμερα είναι ενδεικτικά και αν ξέρει κανείς τα ακριβή, ας τα σημειώσει).

Συνεπώς, όταν έκλεινες 4500 ένσημα (15 ασφαλιστικά χρόνια) δεν είχες ουσιαστικό κίνητρο να ασφαλίζεσαι παραπάνω και τα έκανες πλακάκια με το αφεντικό, να σου δίνει παραπάνω και να μένεις ανασφάλιστος.



SBE said:


> Αυτό είναι επίσης ένα μεγάλο ζήτημα. Ορισμένα υγιέστατα ταμεία με μεγάλο αποθεματικό και πολλές επενδύσεις αναγκάστηκαν να στηρίξουν το ΙΚΑ ή άλλα ταμεία με έλλειμα ή το ίδιο το δημόσιο μέσω υποχρεωτικής αγοράς ομολόγων κλπ κλπ κλπ. Αυτά τα ταμεία δεν κάλυπταν φυσικά την πλειοψηφία των συνταξιούχων, αλλά σίγουρα μερικές χιλιάδες συνταξιούχους.



*Εκ των υστέρων*, το διαχρονικά μεγαλύτερο σκάνδαλο είναι ότι μέχρι τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1980, τα αποθεματικά των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων έμεναν υποχρεωτικά κατατεθειμένα στην ΤτΕ με μηδενικό επιτόκιο, προκειμένου να επιχορηγούνται με αυτά «αναπτυξιακές επιχειρηματικές πρωτοβουλίες». Και είναι σκάνδαλο όχι για τη συγκεκριμένη ιδέα, φυσικά, (άτοκες δεσμευμένες καταθέσεις προβλέπονται ακόμη και στο Αμέρικα για ειδικούς σκοπούς) αλλά για τη διαχρονική υλοποίησή της. Φυσικά, υπήρχε πάντα η απάντηση «Το κράτος εγγυάται τις συντάξεις», που ήταν υπερεπαρκής μέχρι που το κράτος χρεοκόπησε...


----------



## bernardina (Sep 2, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ποιοι θυμούνται την επιτροπή Σπράου και την έκθεση για το ασφαλιστικό που είχε συντάξει το 1997; Όποιος έχει όρεξη, ας τσεκάρει τις προβλέψεις της για το 2010. Ας τσεκάρει, επίσης, τα θέματα που έθετε για διάλογο και τώρα μπαίνουν στανικά, από τη ζωή.



Ορίστε. Μελετήστε γιατί θα σας εξετάσω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2013)

SBE said:


> Έλλη, βγαίνουν οι συντάξεις περισσότερες από τους συνταξιούχους γιατί μετράει μάλλον χωριστά τις επικουρικές.
> 
> Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι όμως γιατί το ύφος του άρθρου που παραθέτει ο Εάριος. Είναι γνωστό ότι είμαστε, όπως κι η λοιπή Ευρώπη, χώρα με μέση ηλικία τα 42 (ή 44, δε θυμάμαι καλά), που σημαίνει ότι πολλοί είναι οι Έλληνες που έχουν περάσει τα 60-65.



Σύμφωνα όμως με τα δημογραφικά, οι άνω των 65 είναι γύρω στα 2 εκατομμύρια, άρα το 25% των συνταξιούχων είναι κάτω των 65.



Count Baltar said:


> Για να καταλάβω: να έμπαινε αυτό το πλαφόν και σε ανθρώπους που αποδεδειγμένα πληρώνανε τις εισφορές τους όλα αυτά τα χρόνια;



Ναι, γιατί ακόμα κι αυτό το *κανονικά* δεν φτάνει ούτε με σφαίρες σε ένα λογικό ποσοστό της πραγματικής τους σύνταξης (ας πούμε το 75%). Βασικά το έθεσε σωστά η Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συνεπώς, όταν έκλεινες 4500 ένσημα (15 ασφαλιστικά χρόνια) δεν είχες ουσιαστικό κίνητρο να ασφαλίζεσαι παραπάνω και τα έκανες πλακάκια με το αφεντικό, να σου δίνει παραπάνω και να μένεις ανασφάλιστος.



To κλειδί εδώ είναι το "τα έκανες πλακάκια με το αφεντικό", δηλαδή παρανομούσες. 
Στην Αγγλία δεν παρανομούν, μπορούν αν το ζητήσουν να εξαιρεθούν. Κι αυτό κάνουν.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 3, 2013)

http://www.capital.gr/News.asp?id=1862804


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2013)

Έχω μείνει κόκαλο.

Στέλνω πριν από λίγο σε μια φίλη ένα μέιλ με ρεπορτάζ από τη σημερινή διαμαρτυρία των θυγατέρων των ΔΥ για την περικοπή των συντάξεων στις «άγαμες θυγατέρες» και μαθαίνω, από πρώτο χέρι, ότι αφορά και συγγενή της και ότι ναι, είναι αλήθεια, από τους ΔΥ γίνονταν επιπλέον κρατήσεις για σύνταξη της χήρας ή των ανύπαντρων (αν έμεναν) κοριτσιών και τώρα κόβονται με βάση ασαφή κριτήρια...

Δεν θέλω καν να μπω σε υπολογισμούς αν και πόσο και γιατί κλπ. Όσο και αν ο συγγενής της φίλης πλήρωνε επί 35 χρόνια (και δεν πρόλαβε ο άτυχος να χαρεί καν τη σύνταξή του) δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ ότι του γίνονταν κρατήσεις ικανές να συντηρούν μια θυγατέρα (όπως η κυρία στο ρεπορτάζ) με 1000 ευρώ σύνταξη τον μήνα επί 30, 50, ή και 70 χρόνια.

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να υπάρξει πίεση προς τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία να ενημερώνουν υποχρεωτικά τον κάθε ασφαλισμένο πόσα έχει πληρώσει για την ασφάλισή του, σε τρέχουσα αξία, και τι προβλέπεται να πάρει. Διαφορετικά, όλα θα είναι λόγια του αέρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 5, 2013)

Προσωπικά το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να δίνονται συντάξεις στις άγαμες θυγατέρες, μετά από κάποια ηλικία. Η μάνα μου βγήκε στην σύνταξη στα 45 και πέθανε στα 46 της. Είχε κλείσει 25ετία και δούλευε στο ΙΚΑ. Ένα μεγάλο μέρος της σύνταξής της μοιράστηκε σε εμάς, τα τέκνα, και τον πατέρα μου. Το ποσό φυσικά δεν αντιστοιχούσε στην πλήρη σύνταξη και προσωπικά σταμάτησα να το παίρνω όταν έκλεισα τα 21, σύμφωνα με την τότε ισχύουσα νομοθεσία (δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι από τότε). Ωστόσο η αδερφή μου συνεχίζει να παίρνουν σύνταξη, γιατί είναι ανύπαντρη. Εκτός από αναχρονιστικό, το θεωρώ και αντισυνταγματικό, σαν άνιση μεταχείριση των δύο φύλων. Έχει λογική να δίνεται μέρος της σύνταξης μέχρι το πέρας των σπουδών. Αλλά από εκεί και πέρα είναι παράλογο να δίνονται αυτά τα λεφτά. Ακόμη κι αν ο μακαρίτης/ισσα πλήρωνε για 30-40 χρόνια και δεν πρόλαβε να πάρει τίποτα πίσω, το σύστημα βασίζεται ακριβώς σ' αυτό, δηλαδή σε έναν μέσο όρο προσδόκιμου, που περιλαμβάνει αυτόν που θα πεθάνει στα 60 κι αυτόν που θα πεθάνει στα 100.

Εν ολίγοις, καταλαβαίνω την λογική του νομοθέτη που βασίζεται σε μια παλιότερη εποχή, που η γυναίκα δεν δούλευε και στηριζόταν στον άντρα της και ως εκ τούτου η ανύπαντρη γυναίκα θα τα έβρισκε σκούρα, αλλά δεν ζούμε στο 1930. Εκτός από την προφανή οικονομική ζημιά, αυτό το σύστημα κάνει ζημιά και στους ίδιους τους δικαιούχους, μειώνοντας δραστικά τα κίνητρα να κάνουν κάτι στην ζωή τους, αφού έχουν την συνταξούλα τους.


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2013)

...
Περί αγάμων θυγατέρων:

Διάγνωσις: διαλείπουσα πανξουτονίτις. 

Αγωγή: Δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας. Συνιστάται λήψις διά της αναγνωστικής οδού των κατωτέρω σκευασμάτων, άπαξ (ή δις) προ απαντήσεως (επί 2), με χρονολογική σειρά:

*Ισότητα-λάστιχο των δύο φύλων*

*Τα της κρίσης (ό,τι περνάει από την κρησάρα μας) *και δη των ιδιοσκευασμάτων υπ' αριθμ. 1922 έως 1925, 1928 έως 1932, 1951, 1956.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2013)

Είναι ήδη τριετίας το ιστολόγημα, αλλά παρουσιάζει ενδιαφέρον: http://antagonistikotita.blogspot.gr/2010/11/tebe.html.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 6, 2013)

Χωρίς σχόλια(δικά μου, εννοώ).


----------

